# big scioto river cats



## Big Dan the muskie man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey does any one know of any 60to70lb flat heads or blues beeing caught out of the scioto river in the last year if you do send me some pics with a little storie behind them thanks Big Dan the muskie man.

you can send the pics to my email [email protected]


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

very few blue cats in the scioto, I have not caught one in 25 years of fishing it.

Have not heard of any flatheads that big either.


----------

